# Crazy, funny stories



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

It may not be your official website but it is indeed a blog site you made. Is it a backlink feeder site to feed juice to your main site? If your are going to blatantly lie, at least try to hide it like a normal person.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## onyxxteriors5 (Jan 14, 2017)

Like I said, I am learning here. I was told to make sure anything I post is credited. And my user name and password are the same for everything I do. I sincerely apologize and I will not post again. By the way, my first user name and password I forgot so it made me sign up again to read a few stories. But ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

You win.

I think that is officially the oldest thread ever dug up.

CT was only 3 months old when that thread was started.

:clap: 

:blink:



Delta


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I was 12 when this thread was started. This forums been around a while.

Edit: It would be nice to hear from Nathan again and find out what he's been up to.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe this is Nathan's new gig?

https://www.leveler.com

I could be wrong.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Nathan's the registrant, all right. But he registered it in 2003. Hardly new. :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> I was 12 when this thread was started...


:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Floorwizard said:


> I love hearing from other people about crazy, funny stories that they have regarding customers.
> whether it is wierd things you have encountered while going out to measure for an estimate, or wierd things people have asked for during an estimate, or just palin wierd customers!
> Please change the names to protect the innocent or not so innocent.





RobertCDF said:


> holy old thread! its back from the archives!





onyxxteriors5 said:


> This is just one funny story
> 
> http://onyxxteriorsproducts.blogspot.com/2017/01/construction-funnies-i.html


One thing has changed; There's a lot more funny stories nowadays on CT than there were in 2003, or in 2007 (the last time somebody revived this "dead thread").

To the new person: don't sweat it. Somebody's gonna jump on ya if for no other reason than the toast they had for breakfast was too dark.

Actually, this thread is becoming a funny story.:whistling


----------



## onyxxteriors5 (Jan 14, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> One thing has changed; There's a lot more funny stories nowadays on CT than there were in 2003, or in 2007 (the last time somebody revived this "dead thread").
> 
> To the new person: don't sweat it. Somebody's gonna jump on ya if for no other reason than the toast they had for breakfast was too dark.
> 
> Actually, this thread is becoming a funny story.:whistling


Thanks. And I don't sweat it. I'll just post my own threads and haha. I have many times sent a new guy to get a board stretcher. I guess now it's my turn being new on here.


----------

